# ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING Motherboard Review PART-II



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Component Layout*
Let’s now see what all components ASUS have planned for this board.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/45.jpg


1. Digital 10-phase CPU Power VRM Section with ON Semiconductors NTMFS4C09N MOSFETs rated up to 40A each along with 60A Ferrite Chokes and 10K Black Capacitors.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/46.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/47.jpg


2. Asus DIGI+ VRM Asp 1400 voltage controller chip.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/48.jpg


3. Two separate DRAM Power section with ON Semiconductors NTMFS4C06N MOSFETs 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/49.jpg


4.  Asmedia ASM 1442K chip managing output display ports.. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/50.jpg


6.  ASMedia ASM1142 is PCIe-to-two-port USB 3.1 controller 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/51.jpg


7. Intel's i219v is used as the integrated GBit LAN solution.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/52.jpg


8. The nuvoTon NCT6793D is the main SuperIO controller used for fan control, voltage and temperature monitoring, and the PS/2 port.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/53.jpg


9.  ASMedia ASM1480 PCI-e lane switch chips.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/54.jpg


10. Intel Z170 Chipset.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/55.jpg


11. UEFI BIOS is stored in a Winbond 25Q128fV 128MB 8-Pin DIP Package chip, installed in a DIP socket 8-Pin for easy user replacement.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/56.jpg


12.ASUS custom TPU controllers.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/57.jpg


13. ASUS SupremeFX audio solution is powered by Realtek ALC1150 audio codec coupled with audio amplifier TI R4580I to drive headphones with an impedance of 300 ohms and high quality audio capacitors ELNA.
A semi-transparent line on motherboard separates the whole audio section from the rest of the board in order to minimize interference. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/58.jpg


RightMark Audio Analyzer (RMAA) suite is used for testing test ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING audio against Asus Xonar DX Sound card. You can see clearly the difference between Noise level, dynamic rang and Total harmonic distortion percentage produced by on-board audio.
RMAA Asus Xonar DX
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/59.jpg


RMAA SupremeFX Audio 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/60.jpg




*Testing*


 CPU - Intel Core i5 6600K 
 Board -  ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING 
 RAM - 2 X 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws4 DDR4 3000Mhz 
 SSD - Kingston SV300 120GB
 Cooler - Corsair H100i 
 GFX - Asus HD7750
 PSU - CM 750
 Display - Acer S220HQL 
 OS - Win 8.1 Pro / Windows 10 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/61.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/62.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/63.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/64b.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/64.jpg 


*BIOS*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/65.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/66.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/67.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/68.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/69.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/70.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/71.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/72.jpg


*Bundled Softwares*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/73.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/74.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/75.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/76.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/77.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/78.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/79.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/80.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/81.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/82.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/83.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/84.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/85.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/86.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/87.jpg


*Overclocking*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/88.jpg


*Benchmarks* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/89.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/90.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/91.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/92.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/93.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/94.jpg


*Power Consumption*
Wattage reading as per displayed by APC Pro 1000VA (Model no. BR1000G-IN) UPS.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170PROGAMING/95.jpg


*Pros*


Great looks 
 Lot of Gaming features
Good Audio 
 Solid OC
 Nice Price Rs.14.5K only



*Cons*


Not an alternative of ROG Series of Board.



*Conclusion*
At a price tag of Rs.14.5K, ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING is a feature packed motherboard for enthusiast and gamers looking for mid budget gaming solution. But also not a straight alternative of ROG Series of Board, even the entry-level ROG board Ranger VIII have little better looks, audio and connectivity.


Finally, with the new Z170 Pro GAMING motherboards, ASUS has provided a great product with perfect balance of features and performance for the asking price and a budget friendly board for an entry-level gaming build.


*Manufacturers Info*


Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------

